# Help Powermac G4 HS !



## voltfan (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Je possède un vieux Powermac G4 (déclinaison Quicksilver) acheté H.S.
En consultant plusieurs topics j'ai pensé que l'alimentation était H.S. et je l'ai donc remplacée par une de P.C. (je suis quasi sûr que mon montage est bon et l'alimentation neuve a été testée).
Pourtant, lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton, il s'allume et s'éteint si on le relâche (mais rien ne tourne dans l'ordi), exactement comme avec l'ancienne alimentation.

Auriez vous des idées pour trouver quel élément de l'ordi est corrompu ?
J'ai vraiment envie de le réparer, surtout depuis que j'ai investi de l'argent dedans avec la nouvelle alimentation 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## ntx (14 Janvier 2015)

Faire un reset de la PMU ?


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2015)

ntx a dit:


> Faire un reset de la PMU ?



C'était effectivement la seule manip qui permettait de démarrer mon QS avant que l'alim ne lâche complètement


----------



## voltfan (16 Janvier 2015)

Le reset de PMU, c'est bien le bouton rouge sur la carte intérieure ?
Si c'est le cas, déjà fait et il ne se passe rien :/


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2015)




----------



## lercat (16 Janvier 2015)

Ça peut venir du DD, de la pile ?


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2015)

Tes symptômes me font quand même furieusement penser à l'alim.
Tes vraiment sûr de ton montage ?
Tu as suivi quel tuto ?

Ca ne vient pas de la pile et certainement pas du DD


----------



## lappartien (17 Janvier 2015)

les alims pc ne sont pas les mêmes que les alims mac pour un G4. De souvenir, il y a un quatrième fil sur les G4 qu'on a pas sur PC. Très dur de trouver un alim de G4 en plus.


----------



## ntx (17 Janvier 2015)

J'avais lu à l'époque où mon G4 présentait les mêmes symptômes qu'il fallait inverser deux fils sur l'alim PC pour la brancher sur un PM.


----------



## lappartien (18 Janvier 2015)

fais donc en recherche google : bloc alimentation G4
t'en auras à vendre sur ebay et deux explications sur MAC BIDOUILLE et ALIMENTATION ATX
(perso j'ai pas tout lu. je tourne sur un mac mini 2012) ai gardé mon G4. vais donc reprendre ça sérieusement car avais le même pb.jespère que ça t'aidera.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2015)

J'ai un doute tout de même que ça vienne de l'alim. J'ai remplacé la mienne par une d'origine et les symptômes sont les mêmes que les siens...


----------



## ntx (20 Janvier 2015)

Et si on en revenait à un problème de pâte thermique ...


----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2015)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'ai un doute tout de même que ça vienne de l'alim. J'ai remplacé la mienne par une d'origine et les symptômes sont les mêmes que les siens...


Effectivement, nous parlons de nos expériences respectives.
Pour le mien, un QS800, j'ai tout changé en finissant par l'alim (c'était le plus cher).
Il tourne toujours chez ma soeur comme serveur de fichiers 
Tiens, je viens de retrouver le post : 01/2010 !!! 



ntx a dit:


> Et si on en revenait à un problème de pâte thermique ...


Dès le boot ?
Ca ne fait pas un peu rapide comme surchauffe/coupure ?
En tous cas, c'est rapide à faire et pas cher comme test


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Dès le boot ?
> Ca ne fait pas un peu rapide comme surchauffe/coupure ?
> En tous cas, c'est rapide à faire et pas cher comme test



Pâte thermique, c'est fait et ça ne change rien. Après quelques démarrages le problème est le même alors que le hardware test ne signalait plus aucun soucis après le changement.


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2015)

Perso, dans l'ordre j'avais testé avec :
d'autres barrettes de Ram
une autre carte graphique
un autre processeur
une autre carte mère
et pour finir avec une autre alim (ce qui était la cause)


----------



## voltfan (12 Février 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Désolé pour ma réponse tardive 




Invité a dit:


> Tes symptômes me font quand même furieusement penser à l'alim.
> Tes vraiment sûr de ton montage ?
> Tu as suivi quel tuto ?
> 
> Ca ne vient pas de la pile et certainement pas du DD



Pour l'alimentation j'ai fait le changement avec un tutoriel super nommé ATX2G4 (j'arrive plus a le retrouver sur le net)



Invité a dit:


> Perso, dans l'ordre j'avais testé avec :
> d'autres barrettes de Ram
> une autre carte graphique
> un autre processeur
> ...



Malheureusement je n'ai pas tout ce matériel sous la main. j'ai essayé de le démarrer en enlevant a chaque fois une barrette de RAM différente mais ça n'a pas fonctionné 



ntx a dit:


> Et si on en revenait à un problème de pâte thermique ...



Une simple pâte pourrait causer tous ces soucis ?
Elle se met sous le "cube en fer" qui sert a refroidir ?


Merci a tous pour vos réponses


----------



## ntx (12 Février 2015)

voltfan a dit:


> Une simple pâte pourrait causer tous ces soucis ?
> Elle se met sous le "cube en fer" qui sert a refroidir ?


Si le refroidissement n'est pas suffisant, l'ordinateur se met en sécurité et s'éteint. Et contrairement à ce que certains pensent, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille plus de quelques secondes pour atteindre une température critique.


----------



## voltfan (17 Février 2015)

ntx a dit:


> Si le refroidissement n'est pas suffisant, l'ordinateur se met en sécurité et s'éteint. Et contrairement à ce que certains pensent, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille plus de quelques secondes pour atteindre une température critique.



Bonsoir !
J'ai vérifié tous les branchements et mis de pâte thermique. Hélas, ça n'a pas fonctionné 

Je pense que je vais arrêter les frais, cet ordi est en train de me coûter trop cher (10€ ordi + 25€ alim' + pâte 8€ + écran et clavier 13€ +...) 

Néanmoins, si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis toujours preneur, on ne sait jamais ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2015)

Je vais peut-être changer le DDI mais je n'y crois pas vraiment... J'ai l'impression que la vérité est ailleurs. ( https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2727218?start=15&tstart=0 )


----------

